# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Domain/Host.

## KinG_MousE

Me duhet nje web qe ka ASP, FTP, minimumi 10 mega byte, edhe nqs eshte e mundur dhe PHPMYSQL. Ju lutem me ktheni pergjigje shpejt

----------


## Sentinus

www.brinkster.com

----------


## Tornado

www.lycos.it

----------


## KinG_MousE

jo me sa di une lycos nuk ofron ASP

----------


## hiedi

KING MOUSE ti don me formu vete nje faqe web ne asp apo don 
nje web qe ta japi falas

----------


## KinG_MousE

Jo jo une kam krijuar nje faqe me asp por dua ta testoj ne nje faqe qe pranon ASP hosting qe ta uplodoj, por me duhet me ftp. Por nese ke ndonje program qe krijon asp ma thuaj se me duhet.

----------


## hiedi

Program qe ben asp nuk kam dhe se besoj qe ka sepse une kam perdorur perhere Blocco note 
Per te bere nje faqe asp perdor gjuhen asp
si gjuha html, etj

persa shikon nje web mund te sugjeroj www.supereva.it 
te jep nje E-mail ==>  emri_yt@supereva.it
dhe nje faqe web ==> emri_yt.supereva.it
falas. Por nuk e di nese pranon faqe asp...

----------


## mySteRioUs

KinG_MousE ,

Ne qofte se e do hosting thjesht per te test asp files qe ke krijuar nuk ke pse te lodhesh edhe gjesh hoste ne internet por i teston tek kompjuteri jot. Ne qofte se ke Windows 2000 te cdo lloji (pro, server, advance server) thjesht perdor IIS 5.0. Ne qofte se ke Win 2000 Pro IIS 5.0 mund ta instalosh duke shkuar tek

Start > Settings > Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs > Add/Remove Windows Components 

dhe tek dritarja qe do hapet zgjidh: Internet Information Services (IIS) dhe kliko NEXT. Duhet te kesh edhe CD e Windows 2000.

Ne qofte se ke Win 2000 Server ose Adv Server atehere IIS eshte i instaluar.

Ne qofte se ke windows 98 ose me atehere mund te instalosh  Personal Web Server (PWS) qe eshte version i reduktuar i IIS 4.0/5.0 por qe punon normal.

Ne qofte se deshiron te perdoresh PHP dhe MYSQL, IIS i support qe te dyja. Qe te perdoresh PHP duhet te regjistrosh nje dll file tek IIS Server dhe te shtosh .php extension. Eshte jashtzakonisht e lehte. Po deshe mund ta instalosh edhe MYSQL Server ne Kompjuter dhe cdo gje e ke gati per te testuar faqet e tua.


cheers,
mySteRioUs

----------


## KinG_MousE

Cili eshte file me .dll per te shtuar extension me php

----------


## Niko D'Angelo

Pershendetje, 
Dua te krijoj nje web site, por nuk dua te paguaje me shume se $40 ne vit ose dicka e tille. 
A dini se ku mund ta blej nje domain name me kete cmim, te nje cilesie te mire dhe me sherbim te kenaqshem?
Gjithashtu, dua te gjej nje web designer, por tani per tani nuk jam ne gjendje te paguaji dike, ose do jete shume shume lire. Une jam ok per web site design, por shume i zene dhe jo ekspert per te krijuar dicka te bukur me flash etc. qe te bjere ne sy. Kjo nuk do te jete web site personal, por do te jete non-profit, do jete ne sherbim te te gjthe juve rreth fitnessit. 
Faleminderit dhe uroj te marr pergjigje sa ma shpejt

----------


## benseven11

Mund te perdoresh kete servis eshte 40 dollare
ne vit  mban 50 megs space shiko per detajet e tjera
http://www.getmehosted.com/getme_started.html
Per sa i takon krijimit te nje websajti te hijshem per fitnes eshte mire qe perpara se te fillosh mund te shikosh disa modele faqesh
kryesore websajtesh dmth Web Templates qe jane falas dhe mund ta perdoresh duke i bere ndonje modifikim ne HTML cod
mund te shikosh kete faqe
http://www.freebiedot.com/5p1.htm
Shmangiu krijimit te websajteve me shume ngarkese ne ngjyra dhe grafika.Faqja do te ngarkohet shume ngadale(Kjo eshte shume tipike dhe e theksuara te faqet e krijuara me Flash dhe Shockwave )Per pasoje te gjithe vizitoret kjo ngadalsi ne ngarkimin e faqes do i acaroje  dhe do e braktisin
shikimin e faqes duke kerkuar per dicka tjeter.Mire eshte te shmangen edhe sfondet me ngjyra.Mire eshte te perdoren
ilustrime  te vogla madhesia e thoit thumbnails me pamje shume te qarte dhe mundesi zmadhimi skedare te tipit jpg ose gif per conture te
qarta dhe te pastra.Si program mund te perdoresh dreamweaver ose ndonje editor html WYSWYG si psh Arachnofilia mund ta gjesh kollaj te Google me nje kerkim te thjeshte Programi eshte falas dhe te lejon qe per cdo disa rreshta cod HTML te shikosh se si do te duket te faqja qe do nxjerresh ne internet.Evito gjithashtu faqet text te gjata,te jete e menduar,shume informative dhe conciz.Mund te futesh nje guest seksion  per vizitoret per te lene pershtypje si dhe nje counter per te pare numrin e vizitoreve
qe kane vizituar websajtin.Evito futje biografish ,Kush jam une,fotografia ime e budalliqe te tjera te kesaj natyre.Kete mund ta japesh me kerkese nqs ndonje vizitor te pelqen faqen

----------


## shadow

Shiqo ne dotyourdomain.com, sepse ka sherbime te mira shum sidhe pagesa per nje vit eshte perafersisht 35-40 euro!

Nese keni mundesi, un ne Kosove e kam mundesine te te jap emrin dhe hostingun permes kesaj kompanie!
ketu ke 100 mb webspace etj!

Per design, gjithashtu nuk do ta preferoja flash e te tilla sepse behen gjera te bukura me te por demi eshte me i madh!

Ato siq e dini edhe vet e ngadalesojne hapjen e faqes dhe bejne shum telashe ne hapje!

Vizitoret zakonisht largohen nga te tilla faqe!

Mund te kontaktoni me mua ne  florimi@suksesi.com  dhe ndoshta bejme ndonje mareveshje rreth punimit te faqes (ose edhe blerjes se emrit sidhe hostit)!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

plasen reklamat haptasi ... :perqeshje:  
i kerkoj Adminit te hape nje nenforum te posacme per kete pune keshtu nuk ka pse te postohen keto gjera ne kete nenforum

take care ppl

----------


## addam

beje ketu falas.....http://lezhe@groups.msn.com

----------


## Dj-Kosovari

Pershendetje 
sa i perket Domain emrit un kam bler per vete te yahoo 3 domain emra qe kushtojn vetem 12 euro ,prandaj ju lutem mos u ngutni te bleni Domain emra te register.com apo te ndonje kompani tjeter sepse ato kushtojn atje 35 dollar ne vit e te yahoo vetem 12 euro ja adresa komplete.

linku per blerjen e domain emrave

----------


## shadow

Ne rregull por kjo varet ndoshta edhe nga sherbimet dhe mundesite qe i ofron kompania apojo?

----------


## Niko D'Angelo

Persa i perkete Yahoo domain, ne anglisht thote qe eshte 35 dollare ne vit te pakten.

----------


## Dj-Kosovari

> _Postuar më parë nga Niko D'Angelo_ 
> *Persa i perkete Yahoo domain, ne anglisht thote qe eshte 35 dollare ne vit te pakten.*


HI 
Un e kam fjalën per yahoo në Gjermani si dhe mos harroni është e tëra faqe në gjermanisht dhe aty thot se kushton vetëm kaq 
... für nur EUR 12,- pro Jahr 
(.de/ .com/ .net/ .org) 
Preise für Domain-Registrierung 

Die Preise beziehen sich auf die Registrierungsgebühren pro Jahr. 
(keine Einrichtungsgebühren!) 

  Domain-Endung
(TLD) Land/Bezeichnung Preis pro Jahr
(ohne MwSt) Preis pro Jahr
(inkl. MwSt) 

 1  .de  Deutschland   12.00  
 2  .info  Information   19.00  
 3  .biz  Business   45.00  
 4  .com  Commercial (int.)    12.00  
 5  .net  Network (int.)  12.00  
 6  .org  Organisation (int.)   12.00  

ju përshëndes

----------


## Niko D'Angelo

Faleminderit djema, 
E bleva domain name nga dotyourdomain.com, (thx Shadow), per $15/vit. Quhet: www.shendetiplus.com dhe une dhe partneri im Lorenti, po mundohemi ta ndertojme dhe lancojme kete web site per naten e Vitit te Ri. 
Tani per tani po mendohemi te gjejme Host me cmim te arsyeshem. A keni ndonje rekomandim?
Thx

----------


## Pogradecari

futu ne ndonje host pa leka njehere 
dhe edhe sikur nje rresht te kesh posoje dhe pastaj perpunoje 
dhe kur e shikon qe arriti ajo(faqja) qe ti deshiron 
e pastaj bli ndonje Host

----------

